# Komplete 13 issues part of my upgrade dont show. and is there file called komplete 13.xml?



## JPQ (May 27, 2021)

Komplete 13 issues part of my kompleter upgrade dont show. i allready contacted NI their employer promised remote session but i waited time
what i give. in range what he gives. nothing happens. and problem is Reaktor Blocks related stuff dont show anymore and origianlyly showed only in Trial mode (and repairing/install is unavailable becouse this i used their unisntall tool now they dont even show i Native Access they seem messed things very baddly about what i own). i mean other Reaktor Blocks than Blocks Wired. takes me really bad taste i imahgined komplete 13 upgrade should go samelevel nicely what earlier ones. is here
file called komplete 13.xml like there is komplete 7.xml and komplete 9.xml? i use windows 10 pro.
any ideas what do.


----------

